# The ABCs of ACLs - Let's see if we can get this going



## acls (Oct 31, 2010)

I have been toying around with this idea for a post for a while.  The reason I haven't done it sooner is because I figured it might fall flat.  Hopefully it won't and it will provide lots of pictures of ACLs for us all to view.

 The idea is simple enough.  Let's see if we can post photos of ACL soda bottles that begin with all 26 letters of the alphabet in alphabetical order.  I'll start us off with the first 3......


----------



## acls (Oct 31, 2010)

A-  All American


----------



## acls (Oct 31, 2010)

B- Big Chief (this one is the 10oz from Gozales, TX)


----------



## acls (Oct 31, 2010)

C- Cott Nectar Beverages


----------



## acls (Oct 31, 2010)

I would like to make it where where lots of people post so please only add 1 or 2 photos to the list at a time and then let someone else have a chance.

 So osiaboyce, TJSHART, bottlingco, fishnuts, morbious, madman, greendragon, carling, TD, sodapopbob, JayBeck, DONT44, sodapops, diggermcdirt, bubbasdad, ncbred, Anthonica, ncbred (any other ACL enthusists I may have left out) dust off those digital cameras and lets see some bottle pics.[]

 Now we need "D"..........


----------



## celerycola (Oct 31, 2010)

D- Dr. Brown's Cel-Ray
 Redwood City California


----------



## acls (Oct 31, 2010)

Wow, that was quick celerycola.  Nice looking bottle.

 Now we need an "E"....


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm ready for when we get to N ..[]


----------



## TJSJHART (Oct 31, 2010)

E,,,IT'S NOT MY PIC BUT,,IT'S MY BOTTLE






    GOT IT ON E-BAY  I THINK?


----------



## morbious_fod (Oct 31, 2010)

I'll provide the F. Fleenor's Fine Flavors (say that three times fast) from the Nesbitt Fleenor Bottling Company of Kingsport, Tenn.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Oct 31, 2010)

G..............for "Gimme" a Budwine product from 1942. Athens, Ga..


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Oct 31, 2010)

Hinks, Sumter,S.C......1953.


----------



## bubbas dad (Oct 31, 2010)

I  imperial beverage







 had to borrow this picture so i could get to the next.


----------



## bubbas dad (Oct 31, 2010)

J is for Jurk


----------



## epackage (Oct 31, 2010)

K....


----------



## epackage (Oct 31, 2010)

anybody still smoking these???????


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 31, 2010)

L ... Lockhart ... (Texas)  "A Supergrade Beverage" ... I got this one from Rick Sweeney's personal collection. Oops! Note the time difference. Epackage and I posted at the same time. So does this mean I get another letter? What do I do now? Too late to stop edit timer and correct. Sorry.


----------



## epackage (Oct 31, 2010)

Soory Bob, throw an "M" up there my friend !!!!!!![8D]


----------



## Dean (Oct 31, 2010)

M  This one is easy for me  MARVEL





 Dean Marvel


----------



## madman (Oct 31, 2010)

1940 nesbitts knoxville tn.


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 31, 2010)

You sodie boyz too fast for meee...


----------



## fishnuts (Nov 1, 2010)

*Old Smokey*


*Pink Poodle*


----------



## DONT44 (Nov 1, 2010)

Quiky


----------



## morbious_fod (Nov 1, 2010)

Rhythm Punch


----------



## morbious_fod (Nov 1, 2010)

Sun Rise Beverages


----------



## morbious_fod (Nov 1, 2010)

Tazewell Orange


----------



## morbious_fod (Nov 1, 2010)

Uncle Dud's Beverages 






 I gotta no V. Sorry had a mad rush on these. LOL!


----------



## epackage (Nov 1, 2010)

Outside the actual post but I had to do it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## epackage (Nov 1, 2010)

Feel free to post the V & W even though I like mine....[8D]


----------



## DONT44 (Nov 1, 2010)

I like the VW--But here is a Virginia Dare


----------



## epackage (Nov 1, 2010)

OK OK a real W....LOL


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 1, 2010)

XXX Ginger Ale ... 1935 ... Does a bottle cap count? []


----------



## DONT44 (Nov 1, 2010)

and here is a set of W's


----------



## DONT44 (Nov 1, 2010)

opps someone beat me to the W. But I like the colors...


----------



## acls (Nov 1, 2010)

Cool cap sodapopbob.  

 No problem Don.  The cobalt White Rock looks nice.[]

 I'll go ahead and add an "X" bottle to get us back on track.


----------



## acls (Nov 1, 2010)

Now all we need is a "Y" and a "Z".........


----------



## epackage (Nov 1, 2010)

Y, because we like you......I'll leave the ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ for a real acl soda person !!!!


----------



## DONT44 (Nov 1, 2010)

and here is my Favorite YooHoo


----------



## DONT44 (Nov 1, 2010)

Man you got to be fast on this thing. Here is my only Z Zills Best


----------



## epackage (Nov 1, 2010)

Well done, cool thread ACL's.......[]


----------



## acls (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks epackage and thanks for participating.  I am suprised we got all the letters so quickly.

 Thanks to cyberdigger, celerycola, fishnuts, dont44, morbious, madman, osia, bubbasdad, dean, tjshart, sodapopbob, and epackage for playing along.  If I left anybody out I'm sorry.  There were lots of cool bottles posted.  

 It's late and I should be in bed.  Work starts at 7:30 tomorrow.  Goodnight Johnboy.


----------



## fishnuts (Nov 1, 2010)

Let's don't stop now.  One more time!

*A*lamo
*B*right Belt
*C*hain

 You're up!


----------



## TJSJHART (Nov 1, 2010)

D,,, HERE ARE TWO OF THEM,,,






    DUB-L-VAL IS FROM PERRYVILLE TX. DATED "52" THE DR. IS DATED 7?


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Nov 1, 2010)

Electric, Wilmington,N.C..


----------



## T D (Nov 1, 2010)

F and G


----------



## T D (Nov 1, 2010)

.


----------



## acls (Nov 1, 2010)

H- Hornet and Happy Pop (Canadian)


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 1, 2010)

I ... Indian Club (Cola Root Beer) 3-color 1941 Oakland, Calif.


----------



## fishnuts (Nov 1, 2010)

*J*ink's

*K*ing Cotton


----------



## fishnuts (Nov 1, 2010)

...just like the first time!


----------



## TJSJHART (Nov 1, 2010)

L AND M ,,LIVELY LIME  & MAGIC VALLEY


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Nov 1, 2010)

New Yorkers from Savannah, early 50s


----------



## green dragon (Nov 1, 2010)

TJ,

  If that was the ebay pic you purchased that bottle from, not only is that a local-to-me bottle ( Binghamton, NY ), but you bought it off my digging partner  Pam . 

  cool - small world, isn;t it  

  ~ AL 



> ORIGINAL:  TJSJHART
> 
> Â Â Â  E,,,IT'S NOT MY PIC BUT,,IT'S MY BOTTLE
> 
> ...


----------



## JayBeck (Nov 1, 2010)

I tried to get in on this last night, I saw it at W but it got posted before I found a pic and I have no X bottles so here are the next three on the second round

 O-SO Grape


----------



## JayBeck (Nov 1, 2010)

Plus 4


----------



## JayBeck (Nov 1, 2010)

Quench


----------



## green dragon (Nov 1, 2010)

wow you guys are fast, was just posting my ' O ' bottle and now we at ' Q" .... 

  here's a Quench for the Q 

  ~ AL


----------



## green dragon (Nov 1, 2010)

pic


----------



## green dragon (Nov 1, 2010)

Lots of R bottles to choose from , so here is one I always liked,


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 1, 2010)

Somebody forgot the R... []


----------



## madman (Nov 1, 2010)

va. w.va, tenn


----------



## madman (Nov 1, 2010)

pix


----------



## green dragon (Nov 1, 2010)

LOL>.. this is nuts, I  messed up the ' R' post, went back to  fixc it and in meantime more Rs posted, so here is the S back again to get us back on track .. my bad and will be good from now on, promise []

  ~ AL


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 1, 2010)

Perhaps we should only post non-caffeinated bevs? []


----------



## madman (Nov 1, 2010)

hey dragon they werent there when i posted  my rs atleast not on my puter lol  5 minutes ................. got to be quick!


----------



## T D (Nov 1, 2010)

Sorry couldn't wait... T and U


----------



## T D (Nov 1, 2010)

oops got these backwards...


----------



## fishnuts (Nov 1, 2010)

Uncle Sam 12 oz

 Vance's 16 oz.  "That's  big!"


----------



## TJSJHART (Nov 1, 2010)

YEAH YOU ARE RIGHT  THERE AL..AND I'LL ADMIT HERE IF I CAN'T TAKE A BETTER PIC OF A BOTTLE I BUY ..I ADMIT IT'S NOT MY PIC..  AND I  AM COPYING SO MANY OF THESE FANTASTIC BOTTLES PICTURED HERE   ..I'M JUST HOPEING TO SOME DAY TO ADDING A FEW TO MY COLLECTION...LOL   OH AND THAT SNOW FLAKE BOTTLE FANTASTIC...I LIKE IT


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 2, 2010)

W ... Wonderland Xs two  []


----------



## acls (Nov 2, 2010)

X-  Triple XXX Rootbeer
 I know this isn't a true "X", but there are only about 3 "X" bottles out there, and the X-tra was already used in the last post.  If anyone's got a real "X" please post it.  If not let's just move on to "Y"....................


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 2, 2010)

I got away with a bottle cap last time (sort of) and thought I'd try it again. I wonder if and where this one falls in? Note the large blue Z.  It's a ...

             "ZYX" Lime Soda - 1940s - By: Enno Sander ~ Seltzer & Soda - St. Louis, Missouri.


----------



## T D (Nov 2, 2010)

I'll go ahead and get the easy one in 

 y


----------



## fishnuts (Nov 2, 2010)

*Z*eeh's


 Whew!


----------



## carling (Nov 2, 2010)

I don't know if we are running through the alphabet one more time or not,  but since I missed out on posting a bottle, I figured I'd add some bottles to reflect the name of this great thread:

 "The ABCs of ACLs"

 Plus they start with the letter A if we want to go round again.

 (ABC's are out of Cleveland, Ohio)


----------



## TJSJHART (Nov 2, 2010)

NOW THOSE ARE NICE BOTTLES . 3 QUARTS SAME LABELS  AND 3 DIFFERENT COLORS OF GLASS,,THE EMBOSSING ON THE NECK OF THE SECOND FROM THE RIGHT JUST SETS IT OFF FROM THE OTHERS. A RIGHT NICE DISPLAY . VERY KOOL.


----------



## carling (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks!  There also is a clear version of the ABC on the far right, but I haven't found one yet.  I've never seen the smaller sizes in green.


----------



## TJSJHART (Nov 2, 2010)

THE WEB SITE THAT I USE A LOT TO HELP WITH ID'S LIST A 12 OZ. FROM PA. IN GREEN . THEY ALSO HAVE THE 32 OZ. IN GREEN . THEY ALSO LIST 6 STATES THE BRAND IS OR WAS MADE IN.    http://gono.com/museum2003/paintedlbottles/painteda.htm I'M ASSUMING YOU ONLY COLLECT CLEVELAND BOTTLES ?


----------



## carling (Nov 2, 2010)

Just the Cleveland bottles.  I've seen ABC's from other companies/cities, but they aren't related.  I think it was a popular name to use.  The Reading, PA bottles are pretty common.


----------



## fishnuts (Nov 2, 2010)

Am I going to have to be the one to begin round three?

 Guys?
 This too fun and too educational....


----------



## T D (Nov 2, 2010)

try again


----------



## T D (Nov 2, 2010)

RECAP:  Round 1

 All American
 Big Chief
 Cott
 Dr Brown's Cel-Ray
 Eagle
 Fleenor's
 Gimme
 Hinks
 Imperial
 Jurk
 Kenton
 Lucky Strike
 Lockhart
 Marvel's
 Nemo
 Nesbitt's
 Old Smokey
 Pink Poodle
 Quicky
 Rhythm Punch
 Sunrise
 Tazewell 
 Uncle Dud's
 Virginia Dare
 Washington County
 XXX ginger ale (cap)
 White Rock
 Xtra
 Yacht Club
 Zills

 ROUND 2

 Alamo
 Bright Belt
 Chain
 Dub-L-Valu
 Dr. Herrings
 Electric
 Frosty
 Grapico
 Goody
 Hornet
 Happy Pop
 Indian (Cola Root Beer)
 Jinks
 King Cotton
 Lively Lime
 Magic Valley
 New Yorker
 O-So
 Plus 4
 Quench
 Rock Creek
 Royal Crown
 Rock Cliff
 Rum's Dry
 Raleigh's
 Red Rock
 Snow Flake
 Thrill
 Uncle Sam's
 Vance (Big)
 Wonderland
 Triple XXX
 Yoo Hoo
 Zeeh's

 ROUND 3

 ABC


----------



## T D (Nov 2, 2010)

Just my two cents worth, I'll keep this going by trying to find different names, but I wouldn't mind seeing varations of those already listed.  Unless someone can come up with an x, I say just skip it.  Sorry Matt, not my thread, but a few of my ideas.  A VERY cool way of seeing acl pics.  Thanks for the idea...


----------



## T D (Nov 2, 2010)

B


----------



## acls (Nov 2, 2010)

I was wondering if when I got back form work today if a third round would be going.  Looks like a few of you fellows are trying.  

 Here's a couple of my faves. Maybe we can make it one mote round.[]

 C- Chirp

 D- Delight for Two


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 2, 2010)

Well I'm fresh out of ACL's.. but it's fun to see all of 'em! Keep the speed, peeps! []


----------



## green dragon (Nov 2, 2010)

OK, going to do it right this time, promise []

  Been enjoying this thread - educational as noted, gives us  a chance to show off a lil, and to see others goodies, a win-0win situation, thanks for starting - we should keep going until ppl get bored ( I am not yet and here is a couple ' E'  bottles to prove it ) 

  ~ AL 

  ( yes, ebay pic of the pair I bought,  did have  my own pic but only of one, not sure why the second snuck out of my own (better ) pic ....


----------



## madman (Nov 2, 2010)

...


----------



## TJSJHART (Nov 2, 2010)

G,,,  GET UP


----------



## madman (Nov 2, 2010)

toledo


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Nov 2, 2010)

H-Harris Springs......Late 1930s to the mid 1940s Harris Springs and Waterloo, S.C..

  Now if I only had a cap.


----------



## bubbas dad (Nov 2, 2010)

Heep Good Beverages


----------



## JayBeck (Nov 2, 2010)

Iron Brew


----------



## fishnuts (Nov 2, 2010)

Icy Brook

 Johnson's


----------



## JayBeck (Nov 2, 2010)

Jeff Sodas (not my photo)


----------



## fishnuts (Nov 2, 2010)

...wishin' I could get this right 100 % of the time...

 Nice Ironbeer!


----------



## fishnuts (Nov 2, 2010)

Ironbrew.
 Jeeze!   Note to self:...learn to read, write and compute


----------



## JayBeck (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks the Iron Brew is a neat one but it got sold awhile back. I like the Icy Brook and the Johnson's has a nice classic look. I really like Jinks bottle you posted last time, that has got to be one of the oddest ACLs of all time.


----------



## TJSJHART (Nov 3, 2010)

K,,,KAYO  "59 " HASTINGS,  PA.,, WITH CAP


----------



## celerycola (Nov 3, 2010)

Kolatona - a celery drink started in 1894 in Huntington IN


----------



## celerycola (Nov 3, 2010)

Lake's Celery Jackson MS


----------



## morbious_fod (Nov 3, 2010)

Mil-k-botl


----------



## morbious_fod (Nov 3, 2010)

Ned's


----------



## T D (Nov 3, 2010)

one of my favorites..


----------



## fishnuts (Nov 3, 2010)

Not being at work, I guess it falls to me to *O *and *P*...again.

 Ozark...from Maryland, far from the Ozarks.
 Pacific...WWII 1943, from Honolulu.


 morb...always liked the Ned's and not really knowing why!


----------



## TJSJHART (Nov 3, 2010)

P,,,PLEASURE TIME... REGULAR & DIET






     ALL FROM TUCSON. AZ.


----------



## green dragon (Nov 3, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  JayBeck
> 
> Jeff Sodas (not my photo)


 
  one more to add to my wish list - working on those sailboat  theme bottles [] 

  anyone have one to sell ?  

  ~ AL


----------



## green dragon (Nov 3, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  celerycola
> 
> Kolatona - a celery drink started in 1894 in Huntington IN


 
  see, this thread IS educational, I have the center bottle shown, never knew it was a Celery soda. 

  ( side note: just saw some Dr Browns Celery Soda the other day but had no $ on me, might have to try some and see  if it's good ) 

  ~ AL


----------



## green dragon (Nov 3, 2010)

Not many Q sodas to be found either, but here is a nice BUffalo, NY one. 

  Qualtop  ( mistakenly identified on gona as gualitop... no I ) .

  ~ AL


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 3, 2010)

green dragon ~

 Here's a sail boat acl for you. And it even starts with a ... P

 Mine is Pacific "Beverages" from Tillamook, Oregon. Whereas fishnuts is Pacific "Soda" and likely from Hawaii. (Sorry, mine is not for sale. It is very memorable to me. I found it about 30 years ago while on a picnic with my kids. My kids are obviously in their 30s now). And my kids even have kids. Making me GRAND "POP" BOB.  []

 SPBOB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 3, 2010)

I'll give this another stab with ...

 R ... Roundup ... (Montana) ... 1956


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Nov 3, 2010)

S is for Sunflower and Spindal City


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Nov 3, 2010)

Sunny Isles bottles. Lot's of S's to go through


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Nov 3, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qEIBmGZxAhg

  What the man say?

  T for what?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 3, 2010)

green dragon ~

 I was intriqued by your "Qualtop" bottle. And while studying it, it dawned on me that the image on the label looks kind of like an artist palette. But if I'm right, I'm not sure what that has to do with soda pop. Maybe it means the brand is a "work of art." ???

 I also wanted to tease you about correcting the spelling. Did you realize you said gona instead of gono?  Lol  []

 SPBOB

 Qualtop ( mistakenly identified on gona as gualitop... no I ) .


----------



## JayBeck (Nov 3, 2010)

Up and Up


----------



## JayBeck (Nov 3, 2010)

Variety Club


----------



## acls (Nov 3, 2010)

W-  White Rock and Whale Brand Water


----------



## acls (Nov 3, 2010)

Time to get creative.

 X-  X-pert (it's the first bottle in this hard to see black and white pic)

http://www.gono.com/pl-bottles/images/splb.h79.jpg
 CLICK ABOVE LINK
 (Museum of Beverage Containers/Sodamart)


----------



## T D (Nov 3, 2010)

anybody got a Zero?  Zeisler?


----------



## grime5 (Nov 3, 2010)

i got the zeisler but dont know how to put pictures on here.i say keep going without repeating a bottle twice. later greg


----------



## T D (Nov 3, 2010)

Ok.  I'm going on...


----------



## green dragon (Nov 3, 2010)

in keeping with my boat theme . 

  Breezy . 

  ~ AL


----------



## green dragon (Nov 3, 2010)

another before bedtime ... 


  ( keep this going, it has been fun and  great to see what everyone has been hiding [] ) 

  ~ AL


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Nov 3, 2010)

Now that was just cheesy as hell TD, come on. I thought it was posed to be a,b,c,d and so on.

  Then ya only gave it a few mins.. Plus ya forgot about Y.

 Check this out.....

 Y why more Yoo Hoos, and from Batesurg,S.C. no less.


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 3, 2010)

Let's go backwards this time! []


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Nov 3, 2010)

Z, here for ya. A good many z bottles out there.

 I did have some a,b,c bottles ready to post, but I'll get them next round.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Nov 3, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: cyberdigger
> 
> Let's go backwards this time! []


 
  Not going back in time, just trying to finnish the job correctly. Ya know if you're gonna do something ya gotta do it right.

  TD couldn't help himself. See he's one of them people who open his presents on X-mas Eve.


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 3, 2010)

Nothin like that, Pat, I was merely suggesting that while we're at the end of the alphabet, this time we could go from Z to A.. you know, backwards.. and then maybe we could do a set with numbers or somen.. just trying to be creative.. you know.. budsky!


----------



## T D (Nov 4, 2010)

No Patrick, I knew you wanted to post the ABC bottle that is 'posed to be in MY collection.  Maybe next go around...


----------



## fishnuts (Nov 4, 2010)

For the crack of Dawn...*Dixie Dew.
*And then*, *early* Eagle**.

*I agree with Matt...time we opted out of using X.* 
*


----------



## TJSJHART (Nov 4, 2010)

G ..GET UP "55"  CLEVELAND


----------



## TJSJHART (Nov 4, 2010)

SORRY FORGOT   F,,,FOSTERS  "66" LANDSFORD , PA.






     IT'S NOT MY PIC ,,BUT MY BOTTLE


----------



## T D (Nov 4, 2010)

H


----------



## fishnuts (Nov 4, 2010)

Beeeep!  Or. Tweeet!  Foul, I say.

 The G bottle Get Up doesn't count...it's already been used, TJH.

 Try again.
 But, whoa!  That High Top is really sweet!
 Rub that face with a bit of Nev-r-dull and all those gray splotches will vanish.


----------



## green dragon (Nov 4, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  TJSJHART
> 
> SORRY FORGOTÂ Â  F,,,FOSTERSÂ  "66" LANDSFORD , PA.


 
  see, it's contagious . [&:]


----------



## green dragon (Nov 4, 2010)

onward ond upward.

  looks like the only ' I ' I have is this Iceco . 

  enjoy. 

  ~ AL


----------



## green dragon (Nov 4, 2010)

Julep


----------



## TJSJHART (Nov 4, 2010)

I DON'T HAVE ANOTHER   "G"


----------



## green dragon (Nov 4, 2010)

how about a K ? 



> ORIGINAL:  TJSJHART
> 
> I DON'T HAVE ANOTHERÂ Â  "G"


----------



## acls (Nov 4, 2010)

K- Klix

 When we get to *"X"* why don't we have someone post a bottle the has an *"X"* in the name.   For example this Kli*x* bottle would have worked since it has an "X" at the end.  It doesn't seem right to me just to skip over it completely.  IF you do I'll stick Pat (osiaboyce) on you and have him call you out. []

 Great bottles everyone.  This post has been really cool.


----------



## T D (Nov 4, 2010)

> Rub that face with a bit of Nev-r-dull and all those gray splotches will vanish.


 


 Thanks!  I've used car wax before, but have not tried Nev-r-dull.  I will..


----------



## TJSJHART (Nov 4, 2010)

L,,, ONE OF MY NEWEST  LO-FI     NO DATE LOWELL , MASS.


----------



## fishnuts (Nov 4, 2010)

Ummm, ya.
*Michigan Maid.*

 hat cha cha!


----------



## DONT44 (Nov 4, 2010)

Heres an N--Natural Set Up


----------



## DONT44 (Nov 4, 2010)

O-So


----------



## DONT44 (Nov 4, 2010)

and a Polly


----------



## TJSJHART (Nov 4, 2010)

I COULDN'T WAIT FOR A   Q  HERES AN "R".... ROOF GARDEN  SOMERSET , PA.


----------



## DONT44 (Nov 4, 2010)

Heres an amber S...Spike It


----------



## DONT44 (Nov 4, 2010)

How about this one for a Q, Quality Beverage by Don's


----------



## green dragon (Nov 4, 2010)

not my pic or my bottle, but here is a 'Quality'  ( far right ) .


----------



## T D (Nov 4, 2010)

T


----------



## DONT44 (Nov 4, 2010)

This bottles out of order but I couldn't help myself.......I have 2 empty Don's and 2 empty Tom's & a whole bunch of Nesbitt's, excepts the green glass ones likes this one. I am still looking for one to buy....This is fun. Lets see how many time we can go around. I am waiting to post more but don have the next letter....Regards, Don Thomas Nesbitt....hehehe


----------



## green dragon (Nov 4, 2010)

not sure how many U sodas are still out there to be posted, either.. so, being impatient, lol.... 

  here is one from a recent ABN thread. 

  U.S. Department of Commerce. 

  []


----------



## green dragon (Nov 4, 2010)

Well, the photos are out of order, but here are the next two .... 

  Valley Beverages 

  WIBLE


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Nov 4, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: TJSJHART
> 
> I COULDN'T WAIT FOR A   Q  HERES AN "R".... ROOF GARDEN  SOMERSET , PA.


 
 Another early present opener.

  Got a Drs. appointment? Catch a train? Take some medicene? Go to the bathroom or you just don't think there's any Q bottles out there? I got some.


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 4, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  green dragon
> 
> 
> not sure how many U sodas are still out there to be posted, either.. so, being impatient, lol....
> ...


 
 ..you owe me royalties, dude! []


----------



## acls (Nov 4, 2010)

I gave you fair warning TJ.[]  Remember guys if you feel the need to cut in line Pat's going to have your number.

 Well here's a modified "X" so we can keep this rolling.

*X- Rex*


----------



## green dragon (Nov 4, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

  The check's in the mail .


----------



## DONT44 (Nov 4, 2010)

I know we have seen a Yoo Hoo before but this time around I have a whole bunch of different ones to look at. Neat labels and embossing ....[]


----------



## green dragon (Nov 4, 2010)

Z .... 


  let me ZIP to the rescue with this one. 

  ~ AL


----------



## green dragon (Nov 4, 2010)

Do I get to start now ? 

  * does happy dance, lol  * 

  []

  Anderson's - Buffalo and Rochester, NY 

  ~ AL


----------



## DONT44 (Nov 4, 2010)

Here is a Bronco. I am still looking for one to add to my collection.  [8|]


----------



## madman (Nov 4, 2010)

c


----------



## DONT44 (Nov 4, 2010)

Canada Dry x 4 ....


----------



## madman (Nov 4, 2010)

d


----------



## DONT44 (Nov 4, 2010)

I wish I had one of these in my collection....[]


----------



## Sam_MaineBottles (Nov 5, 2010)

E is for English Club, Waterville, ME


----------



## madman (Nov 5, 2010)

1940


----------



## fishnuts (Nov 5, 2010)

*Glee Club

 Hart's*

 Some late night fun!


----------



## TJSJHART (Nov 5, 2010)

I   INDIAN MOUND  65 BRIDGEVILLE, PA.    MY BOTTLES NOT MY PIC.


----------



## green dragon (Nov 5, 2010)

lots of ppl up late adding to thje list, I see  

  Jet-Up


----------



## green dragon (Nov 5, 2010)

K = Kies 

  Another of my favorites , local Owego, NY bottle 

  found at antique mall for 2.50, too  

  ~ AL


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Nov 5, 2010)

Like Me from Charleston, S.C.  1947.

 Note how subject bottle/bottles are centered. Amazing huh?


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Nov 5, 2010)

Not from in my collecting area, but I had to go to the bottle vault. So...............


----------



## Sam_MaineBottles (Nov 5, 2010)

Neeco from Newcastle, ME


----------



## fishnuts (Nov 5, 2010)

*Oregon Trail
*
 And let's see Porky Pig try this one on...it'd take a week.
*Pep E Pop
*P-P-P-P-Pep-E-E-P-P-Pop-Pop


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Nov 5, 2010)

Q. That wasn't much of a wait.

  TD I think you lost a bottle here and I found it. I'll hold on to it for ya.[][][][][]


----------



## fishnuts (Nov 5, 2010)

OB
 What is the little figure on the left side?
 It looks like it's an ape with a ball bat or a man being hung from the neck til dead...
 Neither seems logical on a soda label...lol.


----------



## green dragon (Nov 5, 2010)

Western theme bottle here for R

  Ranch Club

  ~ AL


----------



## fishnuts (Nov 5, 2010)

R is for *Rainbow Beverages* and *Rainbow Fizzer*.


----------



## fishnuts (Nov 5, 2010)

dang!   Scooped on the 'R'!


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Nov 5, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: fishnuts
> 
> OB
> What is the little figure on the left side?
> ...


 
  Scotsmen. The same characters are on the "Cape Fear" bottles.


----------



## green dragon (Nov 5, 2010)

S

  time for another killer local soda.

  Sanitaria Springs. 

  super minty mint.. but also of interest because....... Sanitaria Springs was renamed  to Sanitaria Springs ( forget the original name off my head, sorry   .... by none other then Dr Kilmer..... when he set up his Spring bath Sanitarium .  Yep, Dr Kilmer as in Liver,kidney and other cures. 
  Interesting fact I learned by collecting bottles  []

  ~ AL


----------



## fishnuts (Nov 5, 2010)

And an Arky local from Little Rock.
*Town Hall* from Rand Beverage Company, 1938.

 The S is really nice...from where?


----------



## madman (Nov 5, 2010)

TOLEDO


----------



## madman (Nov 5, 2010)

1940


----------



## madman (Nov 5, 2010)

59


----------



## acls (Nov 5, 2010)

X-  X-Wife Bitter Lemon


----------



## fishnuts (Nov 6, 2010)

Matt, really?
 Funniest bottle I've seen.
 But, in all due respect, Halloween was last week.
 And the image couldn't be more scary......


----------



## madman (Nov 6, 2010)

ha ha good one!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 6, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: OsiaBoyce
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I'm not entirely sure where this fits in at the moment (next go-round letter "C" ?) but mainly I wanted to share my "Cape Fear" bottle in connection with the above quotes. This acl is unique in that it has a 3-color label and completely encircles the entire bottle. It is a Duraglas/Owens-Illinois, 1945. (Plus it is available for trade if anyone is interested).  []

 SPBOB


----------



## green dragon (Nov 6, 2010)

LOL   

  ~ AL 

  ps: in response to fishnuts .... the Sanitaria Springs is from Sanitaria Springs, NY ( just outside Binghamton ) . 

  Don't have it right in front of me to get a date or other info off, as I am not home within reach of  same.

  Guy I got it from had a Quart bottle I wish I'd grabbed, too ,, might have to check  around, always neat to find a new local soda to add to the growing hoard.


----------



## morbious_fod (Nov 7, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  acls
> 
> X-  X-Wife Bitter Lemon


 
 Oh bloody hell, I think I just wet 'em.


----------



## acls (Nov 8, 2010)

No Grant (fishnuts) that is not my ex-wife.  I don't even have an ex-wife.  I was just trying to make up a funny "X" bottle since we were having such a hard time coming up with them and that was the result.

 It looks like this thread is running out of gas.  Let's at least finish it up with a "Y" and a "Z".  Somebody out there has to have a Yankee Doodle Rootbeer they can post or some other "Y" bottle.  I've got a "Z".


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 8, 2010)

I know the following may sound crazy and complicated at first, but if we think about it for a minute it could work and be a lot of fun. Of course, it will require a slightly closer look at our acl bottles than last time. I call it ...

                                                   The ABCs - 123s - of ACLs

                                    It's simple (sort of) and here's what I had in mind ...

                                          ~  Same as before but with a little twist  ~

                                                           A ... 1940 acl
                                                             B ... 1941 acl
                                                               C ... 1942 acl

        With there being 26 letters in the alphabet, it would encompass 26 years ... 1940 thru 1966

                    But I will leave it up to the thread starter (ACLs) to make the final decision.

                                                    (This is just a suggestion)

                                                                SPBOB

                                                                    []


----------



## green dragon (Nov 8, 2010)

Well, we still need a Y and Z for this  one to finish []

  I personally don;t have any more Y or Z to post.... sadly... but someone might. 

  Been a fun and educational thread, seems to have run it's course - or ppl just got busy over the weekend, maybe digging ??? 

  Will have to work on Bob's new idea... not suire I have any 1940 either, hmmm 

  ~ AL


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Nov 8, 2010)

Here's a Y in a secondary position, still valid.

 Not really, but I'm not digging for a Y I know I have.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Nov 8, 2010)

Z, which I'm about out of.

 A date/letter list. Never work. Why? To damn complicated. 

 Bob did you know there are two more "Cape Fears" a yellow on cleat that's hard to find. Not much to it though, looks like the "Quality" bottle I had pictured an an ultra rare red and yellow like the one you posted. One I'm looking for.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Nov 8, 2010)

Being I finnished that one here's a new one.


----------



## TJSJHART (Nov 8, 2010)

D,,, DIRIGO "62"  PORTLAND ME.    ONE OF A FEW NEW  BOTTLES


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 8, 2010)

Here's another ... C ... "Cape Fear" ... This one is for OsiaBoyce regarding his question to me. This bottle is not mine, but I am aware of the variations. (My 3-color is still available for trade).  []


----------



## fishnuts (Nov 8, 2010)

*E*nglish Club

*F*ox


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 8, 2010)

I get another turn because ... well, just because. My C didn't really count.  Lol  []

 G ... "Gator" ... Not my bottle, but maybe one of these days. I really like this one. If you have never seen this one before it shows an alligator with a soda bottle in it's mouth and what appears to be college students running for their lives.  "Aggghhh ... It's the attack of the giant gator!" (It's from Florida and the connection is to the Florida State Gators ... I think). I can't remember the city ... Gainsville ???


----------



## acls (Nov 8, 2010)

G- Glacier

 H- Hawaii


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Nov 8, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: SODAPOPBOB
> 
> I get another turn because ... well, just because. My C didn't really count.  Lol  []
> 
> G ... "Gator" ... Not my bottle, but maybe one of these days. I really like this one. If you have never seen this one before it shows an alligator with a soda bottle in it's mouth and what appears to be college students running for their lives.  "Aggghhh ... It's the attack of the giant gator!" (It's from Florida and the connection is to the Florida State Gators ... I think). I can't remember the city ... Gainsville ???


 
  .......and Georgia, Waycross to be exact. There are two variations of this bottle.


----------



## acls (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks to everyone who has been posting.  This has been fun.  It's nice to see so many members who don't reguarly post pics share their collections.

 Bob-  You have an interesting idea, and if it could be executed I think the result would be really neat.  However, I don't think we could pull it off.  Just too many factors involved.  You might want to try a new post where you just do consecutive dates-- 1936 bottle, 1937 bottle, 1938 bottle etc.  Just an idea....


----------



## TJSJHART (Nov 8, 2010)

SOUNDS LIKE A WINNER TO ME .


----------



## DONT44 (Nov 9, 2010)

Here is a neat Buffalo Rock...


----------



## DONT44 (Nov 9, 2010)

I thought I was posting in the right order which I now see is wrong. I was trying to post after the last pic on page ten...and now we are several letters past that picture....on page eleven...


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Nov 25, 2010)

No one has an "I"


----------



## TJSJHART (Nov 25, 2010)

WELL I'M GOING BY NEEDING A  "I" INDIAN MOUND SPRINGS"65" BRIDGEVILLE , PA.







   NOT MY PIC..BUT MY BOTTLES


----------

